# [USB] niemożnośc zamontowania

## Poe

Hej. juz nie mam siły do tego. juz tyle kombinowałem, czy sam, czy dzisiejszy poranek z trollem i za nic nie wiem co jest z tym nieszczesnym USB.

dmesg

```

hub 3-0:1.0: resuming

hub 3-0:1.0: resuming

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: wakeup

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

```

tak wiec widać.

próba zamontowania

```

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb 

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

hal i dbus uruchomione oczywiscie, kernel skonfigurowany odpowiednio:

```

# cat .config | grep "^[^#].*USB"

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

```

```

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

```

```

# cat .config | grep "^[^#].*NLS" 

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

```

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="UTF8"

```

```

# lspci -vv | grep -inr usb

47:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

48:   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

57:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

58:   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

67:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

68:   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

```

any ideas?

----------

## mbar

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tak wiec widać.

 

właśnie, że nie widać!

w dmesg powinny się pojawić wpisy /dev/sdxX przypisane do pendrive, i dopiero wtedy możesz mówić, że widać.

----------

## Poe

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   tak wiec widać. 
> 
> właśnie, że nie widać!
> 
> w dmesg powinny się pojawić wpisy /dev/sdxX przypisane do pendrive, i dopiero wtedy możesz mówić, że widać.

 

a) na PC tez nie bylo widac na który sda się dev ładuje, a wszystko było ok

b) to co zrobic, zeby bylo widac

----------

## ro-x

czy problem jest tylko z tym pendrivem, czy z innymi tez?

----------

## Poe

ze wszystkimi urzadzeniami na USB. niezaleznie czy to jest odtwarzacz czy aparat. a przydaloby mi sie bardzo to usb jutro, bo bede musial podpiac dysk na usb... w najgorszym wypadku poprzez jakies livecd bede podpinał i uzywal...

lampka na USB mi swieci (taka prosta, z 2 diodami. podpina się i od razu swieci).....

----------

## ro-x

sprawdzales czy z innymi jadrami jest to samo? sprobuj zalozyc jakis linuxowy filesystem na pendrivie, np ext2 i zobacz czy wtedy da sie podmontowac. bedziesz mial jasnosc czy problem lezy po stronie obslugi systemu plikow czy samego urzadzenia.

----------

## Poe

tak, próbowałem z innymi kernelami (działam na ck-sources, probowałem na gentoo-sources).

poza tym to na pewno nie jest problem z urzadzeniem na usb (bo wtedy nie montowałoby mi się tylko to urządzenie, a nie wszystkie na USB). sprawdzałem na livecd (navynos, gentoo minimal, slax) i wszystko ładnie się montuje i działa....

----------

## Qlawy

u mnie to samo, powiem jak ja robie:

dmesg | tail <-- wykrywa uzadzenia ale tylko jako sdb i sdc (telefon i karta)

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb -t auto lub vfat <-- nie ma takiego uzadzenia

dmesg | tail <-- zadnych nowosci

mount /dev/sdv /mnt/usb -t auto lub vfat <-- wiem ze absuradalne, ale pluje ze zly system plikow

dmesg | tail <-- cuda, nagle pojawia sie uzadzenie sdb1

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb -t auto lub vfat <-- DZIAŁA!

i kto potrafi to wytlumaczyc?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c00lf0n

ja sie nie znam, ale moze to sprawa udev'a ? u mnie po updacie musialem zmienic ustawienia w fstabie dla dvd bo nie montowal mi ;>

----------

## mbar

Qlawy, to o czym piszesz jest akurat bardzo oczywiste, przeczytaj dokładnie dmesg.

----------

## Gabrys

Kiedyś miałem takiego pendrive'a na którym filesystem był na /dev/sda zamiast na /dev/sda1. Ale, że mnie to wkurzało, to przeleciałem go cfdiskiem i już jest dobrze :].

A może Poe nie masz VFATa wkompilowanego? BTW

# stat /dev/sda

# stat /dev/sda1

# mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /tmp/gdzieś

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

@Gabrys, jakbys przeczytal pierwszego posta, to tam jest wyraznie napisane, ze mam wkompilowanego vfata w kernel. przy sda jest rowniez to samo.

```

# stat /dev/sda                  

  File: `/dev/sda'

  Size: 0            Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: eh/14d   Inode: 80886       Links: 1     Device type: 8,0

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2006-12-30 19:59:02.308215976 +0000

Modify: 2006-12-30 19:58:14.732448592 +0000

Change: 2006-12-30 19:58:14.732448592 +0000

```

```

# stat /dev/sda1

  File: `/dev/sda1'

  Size: 0            Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: eh/14d   Inode: 80906       Links: 1     Device type: 8,1

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2006-12-30 19:59:07.472430896 +0000

Modify: 2006-12-30 19:58:14.935417736 +0000

Change: 2006-12-30 19:58:14.935417736 +0000

```

----------

## w.tabin

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hal i dbus uruchomione oczywiscie, kernel skonfigurowany odpowiednio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Miałem takie problemy gdy USB_STORAGE był wmontowany na stałe

Teraz mam tak:

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

```

a moduł ładowany jest przy starcie:

```

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

usb-storage

```

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Ja też mam M: 

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_USB_STORAGE

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set
```

Poe, przepraszam, mam słaby biorytm, nie czytałem dokładnie Twojego posta, po prostu coś mi zaświtało.

----------

## keman

Poe, tez kiedys nie mogelm zamountowac telefonu i iPoda, ale wszystko zaczelo dzialac po dodaniu odpowiedniego wpisu do fstab  :Smile: 

W moim przypadku wpis wyglada tak:

```
/dev/ipod   /media/ipod   vfat      noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=100   0 0 

/dev/sdc1       /media/k750i    vfat            noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=100    0 0

```

Dziwne, ale mnie pomoglo  :Confused: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> a moduł ładowany jest przy starcie:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> ...

 

A to nie jest konieczne. Jądro sobie samo właduje moduł, jak będzie potrzebować. Przynajmniej w teorii (i u mnie).

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hub 3-0:1.0: resuming
> 
> ...

 

A Ty próbujesz się z tym bawić po suspendzie komputera?

----------

## Poe

jako moduł również nie działa.

nie mam zadnego suspenda ani nic. takie cos sie pojawia po podpięciu/wypięciu i wpięciu ponownym urządzenia.

----------

## qermit

czy ktoś już sugerował przejrzenie:

/proc/partitions

albo

/sys/block/sda/

Można jeszcze przejrzeć tablicę partycji, albo sprawdzić czy przypadkiem nie zrobił się z niego sd[b-z]

----------

## Poe

qermit, juz sprawdzalem. przed podłączeniem w /dev/ nie mam nic związanego z sdX, po podłączeniu pojawia się _tylko_ sda i sda1

----------

## qermit

@Poe A jesteś pewien, że sama partycja nie jest kopnięta?

----------

## Poe

jejku, ile razy mam pisać, ze TE SAME urządzenia pod livecd czy windowsem są widziane i działają normalnie?!

----------

## miros

 *Poe wrote:*   

> jejku, ile razy mam pisać, ze TE SAME urządzenia pod livecd czy windowsem są widziane i działają normalnie?!

 

A co ci pokazuje 

```
#  ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb*

```

----------

## Poe

czas odswieżyć temat, niestety dalej nie rozwiązany... ciagle mam ten sam błąd. moze teraz ktos ma jakis pomysł? kernel to ck-sources 2.6.20. i powtarzam, ze jest tak z kazdym urzadzeniem na usb i wszystko smiga na livecd's.

co do

#  ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb* 

to wyskakuje dowiązanie do sdc i sdc1. i montowanie sdc* spełza na w/w błędzie.

----------

